# Rare saddles stolen



## asmp (14 June 2017)

Just saw this on the Internet:

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/15347417.Rare_saddles_stolen_from_North_Yorkshire_village/

Two of the saddles are endurance ones.


----------



## pixie (14 June 2017)

That's just down the road from me :S


----------

